# Need Rip Fence for Craftsman Table Saw 315.228310



## John Harris (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi All!

I'm a simple home owner, trying to do my own repairs. I am not smart at this stuff.

I bought a used Craftsman Table Saw 315.228310 recently, and it came without a rip fence. I've tried for hours to figure out how to buy a new one. Craftsman and Sears can't help me.

Are there basic ones that will fit many different models and brands? 

Where can I buy one that will fit my table saw?

Thanks in advance for all your help!

Sincerely,
John Harris


----------



## CodyR (Jan 4, 2021)

I'll say this, Craftsman is worthless when it comes to support, worse even when they got bought out by Black and Decker


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

John Harris said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I'm a simple home owner, trying to do my own repairs. I am not smart at this stuff.
> 
> ...


This may fit your saw. 
Table Saw Fence Systems | Rockler Woodworking and Hardware
,,,,,,,, most Sears 10" table saws and most other saws with fence rail mounting holes 8"-9" on either side of the blade (other saws may require drilling two or four mounting holes.) 

OR you can make your own custom fence. One example on YouTube; (1) Making The Ultimate DIY Table Saw Fence - YouTube


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

Try dealing with Ryobi. They are the manufacturer of your saw.


----------



## John Harris (Jan 4, 2021)

NoThankyou said:


> Try dealing with Ryobi. They are the manufacturer of your saw.


Thank you for your help! What do you mean that Ryobi is the manufacturer?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Sears/Craftsman never manufactured any machine that carries their name plate. They contracted with other companies that were already making machines to make Sears models to their own specifications. There were many of those including Ryobi based on the first 3 digits on the model number ... IE, 315.xxoxxo
This site has the list of all those companies:


Sears | Craftsman - History | VintageMachinery.org


Emerson Electric and King Seely were two of the most common manufacturers, models 113.xxox or 103.xxox. Atlas machine made lathes and Foley Belsaw made thickness planers.
Ryobi is a different story as stated in the link, and you would need to do your own research to see if they manufactured your model 315.xxox.
However, none of that matters at this stage, because they would no longer have any new parts available. You have two choices, buy used on Ebay or new fromAmazon, Woodraft, etc. Also look into VSCT for a DIY fence with great quality and accuracy.





No matter which fence you decide on, it should be a cam lock type that clamps ONLY on the front rail rectangular tube or angle. It can "ride" on a rail on the rear, but only lock on the front rail not only for increased accuracy and easy of locking. The Biesemeyer table saw fence is the industry standard in this regard and is virtually "bulletproof". I own 2 of them.


----------



## ToolsOnaWall (Apr 8, 2020)

I replaced the stock rip fence of my Craftsman with a Shop Fox by Woodstock Industries. It has two steel L rails that can be installed to set the rip fence capacity; I set mine to the minimum capacity because of my limited storage space (the min. capacity is several inches more than stock). It uses stock holes of the original rail but you probably need to drill a couple more for capacity you want, I drilled and tapped some holes for my application (the kit includes a tap and iron is fairly easy to drill). 

As I recall, there was another, similar fence option at the time I was looking (forgot the brand name), it had tubes instead of L rails.


----------



## John Harris (Jan 4, 2021)

ToolsOnaWall said:


> I replaced the stock rip fence of my Craftsman with a Shop Fox by Woodstock Industries. It has two steel L rails that can be installed to set the rip fence capacity; I set mine to the minimum capacity because of my limited storage space (the min. capacity is several inches more than stock). It uses stock holes of the original rail but you probably need to drill a couple more for capacity you want, I drilled and tapped some holes for my application (the kit includes a tap and iron is fairly easy to drill).
> 
> As I recall, there was another, similar fence option at the time I was looking (forgot the brand name), it had tubes instead of L rails.
> 
> View attachment 422345





ToolsOnaWall said:


> I replaced the stock rip fence of my Craftsman with a Shop Fox by Woodstock Industries. It has two steel L rails that can be installed to set the rip fence capacity; I set mine to the minimum capacity because of my limited storage space (the min. capacity is several inches more than stock). It uses stock holes of the original rail but you probably need to drill a couple more for capacity you want, I drilled and tapped some holes for my application (the kit includes a tap and iron is fairly easy to drill).
> 
> As I recall, there was another, similar fence option at the time I was looking (forgot the brand name), it had tubes instead of L rails.
> 
> View attachment 422345


Thank you for your help!

Is this the one:






- Woodstock International Inc.


Woodstock International, Inc. - Manufacturer of Shop Fox Woodworking and Metalworking Machinery and Tools




www.woodstockint.com


----------



## ToolsOnaWall (Apr 8, 2020)

That is it.


----------



## John Harris (Jan 4, 2021)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## ToolsOnaWall (Apr 8, 2020)

I bought mine through Amazon and the box had a hole in it, one of the rails was missing. I had it replaced and the next one also had a hole in the box but the UPS guy let me look inside and I could tell everything was there. 

I've been using mine for several years and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## John Harris (Jan 4, 2021)

Thanks again! I will probably go that route. You have been a great help!


----------



## kwoodhands (May 1, 2020)

ToolsOnaWall said:


> I replaced the stock rip fence of my Craftsman with a Shop Fox by Woodstock Industries. It has two steel L rails that can be installed to set the rip fence capacity; I set mine to the minimum capacity because of my limited storage space (the min. capacity is several inches more than stock). It uses stock holes of the original rail but you probably need to drill a couple more for capacity you want, I drilled and tapped some holes for my application (the kit includes a tap and iron is fairly easy to drill).
> 
> As I recall, there was another, similar fence option at the time I was looking (forgot the brand name), it had tubes instead of L rails.
> 
> View attachment 422345


The other brand fence with tubes may be a Vega . This is a very good fence, two sizes of tube rails and also has micro adjustment. I have the Shop Fox myself that came with the cabinet saw. I have used the Vega fence for several days and like it a lot. The outfit I worked for installed these on several contractor saw that we used in the field. For the OP,
If you buy a Shop Fox fence, which I recommend , you can mount the rails to the right of the saw which gives you 38" rip capacity. I do not ever recall ripping to the left of the blade. This is why I install the fence for a wide capacity to the right of the blade. 
mike


----------



## kwoodhands (May 1, 2020)

John Harris said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I'm a simple home owner, trying to do my own repairs. I am not smart at this stuff.
> 
> ...


Do a search for Vega fence or Shop fox fence. Fairly certain either one is suitable. Consider yourself lucky that the original fence is gone. I had a Craftsmen contractor saw with the cable drive. Actually the saw worked well, I started the saw up one day when the temperature was in single digits, the cable snapped. New cable was expensive, bought a cabinet saw and used the saw parts for other tools. The fence I gave away since it was crap to start with. The 1 HP motor was used to build 1x42 belt sander. Cast iron table was added to the right of the cabinet saw. Stand supports a bench type drill press. The iron open grates sits against a wall in the garage for the last 20+ years. I forgot about them til this post. 
mike


----------



## John Harris (Jan 4, 2021)

kwoodhands said:


> The other brand fence with tubes may be a Vega . This is a very good fence, two sizes of tube rails and also has micro adjustment. I have the Shop Fox myself that came with the cabinet saw. I have used the Vega fence for several days and like it a lot. The outfit I worked for installed these on several contractor saw that we used in the field. For the OP,
> If you buy a Shop Fox fence, which I recommend , you can mount the rails to the right of the saw which gives you 38" rip capacity. I do not ever recall ripping to the left of the blade. This is why I install the fence for a wide capacity to the right of the blade.
> mike


Thank you!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Baker - the topic of the thread is for a fence on a TABLE SAW - as pictured in post #7.
not a wood fence on private property.


----------



## kwoodhands (May 1, 2020)

John Smith_inFL said:


> Baker - the topic of the thread is for a fence on a TABLE SAW - as pictured in post #7.
> not a wood fence on private property.


John, I think Bakervic is pulling our leg. I got a good laugh out of it .
mike


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I am not too sure, but reserved comment. Bakervic has posted twice in the forum, and both of the posts were about hiring professionals. The flag is Moldova. I was waiting for more posts from Bakervic before deciding intent.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Note: Bakervic turned out to be a spammer - and came back later to edit his posts and include his spam links.
(he's gone)


----------



## pjchef2000 (11 mo ago)

CodyR said:


> I'll say this, Craftsman is worthless when it comes to support, worse even when they got bought out by Black and Decker


Craftsman was a good company...it was B&D that made them that way...was very sorry to see craftsman owned by a third rate company.


----------

